# New Hunting Buddy



## clanwillie (Feb 24, 2008)

Meet the new member of Clan Willie. We just got this German Shorthair Pointer puppy. He is 7 weeks old and just can't get enough of the wing and pole. Can't wait until September!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great looking dog!!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Fine look'n pup...I'm sure he'll be a fine "hunt'n buddy". Congratulations on the new family member...unconditional love and a loyal and faithful companion. :wink: :wink:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't put him on too much of the wing on a string. I usually only do it once or twice and that is it. It encourages sight point too much. Just my opinion. Good lookin pup though.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats to the new puppy owner....

He's a good looker !! He's just gotta have a name..?...


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey, that's a fine look'n pup clanwillie! Lot's of good times ahead!  

Rick


----------



## clanwillie (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments. We named him Taz because we thought it fit his personality. We're lookin' forward to all the good times ahead!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

clanwillie said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. We named him *Taz *because we thought it fit his personality. We're lookin' forward to all the good times ahead!


The name is the same as my old dog....may he rest in peace....Tazzy, Tazmo, Mohead, Slowmo, but mostly Taz......good name !! He looks like a good dog..


----------

